# I'm an autistic ENTP 9w8 and an IQ genius. Ask me anything



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Lol, Costa Rica gets no chance even in a joke...


I mean... costa rica.. yeah


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Secretninja said:


> Aren't most autistic people introverted? You sure you're not misstyped?


Most =/= all.

Most individuals who have been diagnosed with ASD are probably introverted. With that said, I think that introverted individuals on the spectrum are more likely to be diagnosed.

Personally, I know a few individuals on the spectrum that are extraverted. I am also diagnosed with ASD.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Who's going to win the World Cup?


happy 4th of July USA --------- NOT!!!!


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> ok mr genius, what is my middle name


Alleged genius - not card reader or sorcerer.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

intjonn said:


> happy 4th of July USA --------- NOT!!!!


USA is # 1 - except when that's not the case...


----------



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

PaladinX said:


> Most =/= all.
> 
> Most individuals who have been diagnosed with ASD are probably introverted. With that said, I think that introverted individuals on the spectrum are more likely to be diagnosed.
> 
> Personally, I know a few individuals on the spectrum that are extraverted. I am also diagnosed with ASD.


Yeah, i think that ADHD might be more common with extroverts. Litterally every ESTP i've met in real life was either diagnosed or showed clear symptoms.

When i think of autism/aspergers i see introversion though.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Bricolage said:


> USA is # 1 - except when that's not the case...


Don't u think everything is # 1 except win its not the kase?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

it's douglas


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you need to ask yourself, why did I make this thread?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Recite Pi.
Think of all types of pie.
Think of pie lovers.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Yeah
> Everyone's doing it so I did it
> I hope I get a good few replies


Would you be accepted into the Prometheus Society? Also, what is love to you?


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Secretninja said:


> Said the INTJ.


Aw, some-ting wong? I even put a tongue face to reinforce the *joke*..
@Scelerat You're right, that's exactly my point. DSM-V is a massive "improvement"! It really lines the pockets of those pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Secretninja (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiaroscuro said:


> Aw, some-ting wong? I even put a tongue face to reinforce the *joke*..
> @_Scelerat_ You're right, that's exactly my point. DSM-V is a massive "improvement"! It really lines the pockets of those pharmaceutical companies.


I even put a huge LOL meme to reinforce the lulz.


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Secretninja said:


> I even put a huge LOL meme to reinforce the lulz.


Carry on then. I admit to being slightly crazy-err intuitive


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rational Thought said:


> I think you need to ask yourself, why did I make this thread?


Because where else is he going to show off his IQ you silly goose!


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

What is your IQ?


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

What do you use your high IQ for?

Is this an IQ test to find out how long we'll continue to ask questions of someone who isn't there?


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Seagreen said:


> What do you use your high IQ for?
> 
> Is this an IQ test to find out how long we'll continue to ask questions of someone who isn't there?


No this is a thread designed to elect the next president. Whoever realizes that he lied about his IQ first is immediately selected; the election itself is rigged.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you weigh your IQ by pounds or kilograms?


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

WOW
58 replies already. Here goes:
shakti - my life is very good as my Autism is fairly mild yet still existent. I have great friends and a happy life


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

epicentre - actually, not at all. Before ENTP I diagnosed myself as (in chronological order): INTJ, INFJ, INTP, ENTP, ENTJ, ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENTP again. It's still possible I'm another type, to be honest.

The-Overweighted-America - in my opinion, the ultimate meaning of life is for people to look deeper into what the meaning of life is.
And thanks for calling me intellectually gifted, by the way


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

vinniebob - it's Eric

Surreal Snake - I've paid for and taken an official IQ test which told me I had an IQ of 144

BTW, I wasn't attempting to boast by mentioning I'm an IQ genius, I was just trying to add a fact that may be relevant in asking me questions.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Ugh. So true. I thought that I had autism but, instead, it turned out that it was auditory processing disorder, sensory processing disorder, ADHD, and hyperacusis. And, yep, extrovert (esfp).



Secretninja said:


> Yeah, i think that ADHD might be more common with extroverts. Litterally every ESTP i've met in real life was either diagnosed or showed clear symptoms.
> 
> When i think of autism/aspergers i see introversion though.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

@LordDarthMoominKirby

Do you know how to use mentions? Just put a @ in front of the persons name you are responding to, and they will get notified too, so they can see your response without having to dig through the whole thread.

If you already know how to, and just like making people work, carry on then.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

@Sporadic Aura - Brazil @Ghostsoul - THANK YOU for getting that @Secretninja - I don't think I'm mistyped


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Define autistic.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv - Close
3.14159265


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you wealthy? Do you plan on acquiring wealth? Are you content?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll take that as a solid maybe.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

With your particular combination of things, would you say that everyone thinks you are an introvert? I know it can be hard to tell what other people think: I've been informally diagnosed as autistic/asperger's many times, and very few people buy the whole extravert thing..... the only thing that sways people a bit I think is that I'm a pretty obvious enneagram 7, and have symptoms of ADHD. But since you're a type 9, does that make things trickier? And what do you think of the status quo of autistics being very sensing or thinking dominant, being an intuitive dominant?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

name a celebrity with the initials entp


----------



## youngteek (Jul 22, 2014)

ok I have a few questions - being diagnosed as mild autism entp myself.


1. what are your views and predicted outcomes of the micro management of economies done by the UN?

2. what are your thoughts on population control and the methods put in place in order to achieve such control?

3. How do you imagine the world reserve currency of the petro dollar will transition into a new world currency?

4. What will this currency be if it is not gold or bit coin?

5. Since no one "knows" who made the bit coin - is that going to be the new world reserve currency?

6. did the NSA create bit coin?

7. If the NSA did not create bit coin - then how is bit coin going to keep the SUPER SUPER computers of the NSA from mining the whole currency (because its computer computes in 1 minute what our computers would take 22 years to compute) 

8. Do you think it is necessary to bankrupt the middle class in order to preserve our earth and natural habitat?

I will go into further detail if need...


----------



## youngteek (Jul 22, 2014)

@LordDarthMoominKirby

oh & 2 more questions....

what would you do in order to offset the vast amount of jobs being replaced by technology in todays job market?

&

Why is my quesadilla from taco bell sometimes spicy and sometimes only kinda?


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi what's your favourite colour?


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Red


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

@youngteek 

Destroy all technology with a big stick

They probably use different amounts of sauce each time, most likely because those who work at Taco Belle don't have the effort or attainment to work at a better place, thus meaning they are more slack and do not care because they are underpaid. If you went to a more high-quality place, the flavour would be more consistent.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Because "genius" is more palatable than "dunning–kruger effect."


That applies only to Westerners.


----------



## Lyric (Jul 15, 2014)

What would you say your strengths and weaknesses are?

How does emotional intelligence compare in importance to you as academic intelligence?


----------



## pgibbons (Jul 8, 2014)

I will give my questions unique IDs so it will be easier to address:

B1: Do you feel like you are constantly surrounded by people that wouldn't understand or comprehend anything real and deep you'd want to share with them, and thus you don't bother.

B2: Do you spend a lot of time in your own mind?

B3: Do you sometimes feel alone in a sense that "you" are contained inside your body and you can interact with the world outside through that body but that "you" are really disconnected from the outside world?

B4: Are you spiritual?

B5: If you could add 150 years to your life, would you do it?

B6: Tell us one of your hobbies.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Your IQ is genius, as you say? Smart! How's your social IQ?

If I poke you in the face with my dick, what would you do?


----------

